# My Vizsla is too skinny!!! What should I feed him?



## moonrider86

We have a 4 month old Vizsla puppy, and he's looks _really_ underweight. We took him to the vet, and there's nothing wrong with him (no parasites, hyperthyroidism, etc.), besides not eating enough! He's been eating less than a half a cup (sometimes nothing at feedings), 3X a day of really high quality food. I noticed it's high in protein, but low in fat. Should we get a higher fat food?

We keep him really active, but he's not eating enough for his activity level. We leave him with over a cup of food in his area for about an hour, then take it away. He just doesn't eat. We bought him those dried chicken breast treats to add a little "extra" into his day, but he's still way too skinny.

Thoughts?


----------



## ElvisVizsla

Hi,

I would be more worried about over excercising him. You mentioned he is really active but he is only 4 months old. if he is not eating enough food and you are hammering him on the exercise you may get problems. up to about a year I am told you need to watch the levels of excercise while he is developing then you can go for you life.

I dont have the same problem with Elvis, he is 6 months old and eats a mixture of Advance kibble, or science diet and sometimes wet food and then chicken necks and rice and other bits and pieces including lambs bones and he eats as much as we will give him, he has a big appetite.

Just be careful of exercise if he is under eating.


----------



## BamBam

wiley was very very skinny at 4 months, and only now at 7months has he started to beef out abit and look more healthy. I was quite worried and someone even made a comment when I was walking him that my dog looked way too skinny but I think that the breed is usually always skinny when they are young. In photos of him that age all you can see is his ribcage sticking out, but he did eat and loved his food, just a skinny dog.
What I would suggest is get him some raw chicken wings, necks etc, the BARF diet- I guarantee he will love it and not leave one single bit of food you give him.


----------



## Jacobite

Bruce was and is skinny.As a pup he used to drive us mad with not eating and we tried what you tried ,chicken,mince,fish it didn't matter he would eat when it suited him.Used to say he was an advert for the SSPCA.
You could count every rib and you still can .He is nearly 4 now extremely fit and healthy with a six pack I would pay good money for and he will regularly just turn his nose up at food and miss a few meals.
We have to be careful now as his sister will eat what he doesn't so we have to make sure that if isn't going to eat the dish is lifted.
So, yes know how you feel chances are he is just fussy.
Have you tried hand feeding him,pathetic I know but that does work with Bruce then he will gradually go to the dish,I put it down to attention seeking with him.


----------



## sarahaf

I might leave the food down longer unless it's so hot you're concerned about spoilage. Rosie will come back to her food eventually even if she leaves it at first. Now, bear in mind that Rosie is too fat, but a picky eater nonetheless. We also gave her the dried chicken breasts as a pup, which she loved. You might also try adding some wet food to his kibble, if you haven't already. Those are our secrets for having over-fattened our dog


----------



## gunnr

MoonRider86

Leave the food down longer, in fact just leave it down and see what happens. Try a new food and see if switching increases his interest. Add rice, a little bacon fat, maybe some browned hamburger and see if he'll eat, but just not what you are currently giving him to eat
I had one Vizsla, Rush, who was a really picky and inconsistent eater. At 4 months old he would go a day or two without eating, and it was really driving me nuts. After spending a lot of $$$ at the vets, we figured out that he was just prone to upset stomach, and so we gave him Tagament. He had Tagament for the next 14 years periodically. We also had to cycle his dog food from one brand to the next.


----------



## deeco3307

I'd try adding a small amount of wet food (just a tablesoon mixed up) in with his kibble. We just got our Vizsla and noticed the same thing, but added in some wet food and he ate it right up. Hopefully this continues...


----------



## doglover

Clyde has always been skinny. I also have to mix up his food, each time I go I but a different kind of food. I also add things to it, like sweet potatoes, cottage cheese, yogurt, scrambled eggs. It has helped.


----------



## grnyg

Hello, 

First off, congratulations on your new Vizsla puppy. Guszti, our 18 month old male was on the skinny side too as a puppy, but as soon as the vet said he was not sick and within weights for the breed I stopped really worrying about him. I feed him twice a day and actually leave the kibble in the bowl all day without picking it up because he seems to be a sustenance eater, in that he eats when he is hungry and does not gorge himself. I do not feed him anything other than Lamb and Rice Kibble, either Nature's Choice or California Select since the Iam's that I used initially had too many calories and Guszti would not leave his droppings alone. 

Long story short, stick with the kibble to avoid digestive and picky eater problems and take confidence in what your vet is saying. I also agree with the other posts in that try to be judicious with the strenuous exercise until your dog is twelve months old or older. Best of luck!


----------



## scooby

Scooby was a nightmare eater as a pup we tried leaving it down, taking it away after 10 mins, adding wet food (which did work for about a week) but he'd either eat all his kibblel or leave it completely, he used to drive me insane, but then like grnyg once he'd been weighed and the vet was happy (and after reading post on here i realised that he wasn't that skinny after all) i chilled out abit, he know has his dry kibble with 1/4lb mince steak mixed in and he licks the dish clean. The only time he leaves any is if he's had a really exessive exercise day and then he's too tired to eat it all.


----------



## Reggie21

Reggie is really skinny too at 8 months, and has been since he was a pup. I think he was especially at 4 months old. He is also a picky eater, and loves the chicken breast treats. We tried to get him on an eating schedule but he is so erratic when he feels like eating that we kind of gave up and just leave food in his bowl all the time. Lots of time he will look at his food and act like he wants me to pour him a bowl of food and even gets all excited about it and then won't eat it! He's so strange, but I've noticed during these times if I just go make him do a trick for just one small treat he will go eat his bowl of food afterward. I don't know if this is a good thing but it seems to be a pattern that works. Maybe the treat wets his appetite or something, who knows. Good luck!


----------



## sarahaf

Rosie is just like Reggie. If she gets a treat, she'll be more likely to go to her dinner afterward. Call it an appetizer. It's amazing she managed to get overweight given how picky she is...maybe we tried to hard.


----------



## BozyWozy

I have a 3 month old Vizsla who is very skinny too. He eats three times a day Pro Plan dog food. My mom always comments on his weight when she sees him saying "he is too skinny", but he eats! I think this is common for Vizslas.


----------



## datacan

If the dog eats, there is no problem. 
You can try another brand like Acana, seems to be popular with V owners here. 
How heavy is it? Maybe you can compare with info from some of the threads on diet. Much has been written about the subject.


----------

